# frogspawn



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Got my first bit of frogspawn in my pond today:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

pffffft.
Still mostly icy here...


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah my pond is still icing over, I usually get large clumps but I take it out into a tank because Ive had a frog try mating with my koi and squeeze it to death! So I breed them in a tank then take them down to a local reserve and release them, I also have a small wild pond at the top end of my garden which I just leave for anything to use, Ive had Rat-Tailed maggots and other fly larvae grow in there


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats what happens in southshire!

Up here in northshire we get frogspawn in 4 weeks time!


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 22, 2009)

Here in the South East I have not had any spawn in my pond for about 5 years, the frogs have been dying out. Think that there has been some sort of fungus or virus... anyway it is so very sad. Newts still come to the pond though and breed which is brilliant.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Yer got some in my pond Thursday, :2thumb:


----------



## JamieAldridge (Sep 5, 2009)

Used To Love Going Down The Local Beck And Getting Some Frogs :lol2:


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

maybe the frogs will atract grass snakes then ur in for a real treat.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

No spawn in my pond yet but theres a ton of frogs in there all getting there jig on :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mines still icy n frozen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Yer got some in my pond Thursday, :2thumb:


 
cool :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Back in the olden days, when I was in my early teens and catching,keeping and generally observing stuff with the wide eyed wonderment of youth. I kept a journal of such things, which though now sadly lost,I do remember that one year I recorded finding frogspawn on the 21st of January .


----------



## seosamh (Sep 17, 2009)

frog finally arrived in my pond yesterday!! There about about 25 (viewed from the window with bins) and loads of spawn. So that's good. But really late.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> Back in the olden days, when I was in my early teens and catching,keeping and generally observing stuff with the wide eyed wonderment of youth. I kept a journal of such things, which though now sadly lost,I do remember that one year I recorded finding frogspawn on the 21st of January .


Last year i had it in the pond end of january but the winter was a lot milder, it is really late this year.
Got my first toads wondering about last night mostly males for now though


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

16th Feb this year on a site in Southhampton I counted 9 spawn balls.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We have lots of frogs but no spawn yet


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Saw the first frog of the year on the way back from work two nights ago. That's earlier than I expected given the pretty harsh winter we've had up here, but then again, the rise in temperature has been pretty sharp. The local lochs are more or less ice free now. Might have to go and check on a wee special place in the Cairngorm mountains. The pic shows what it's like once the tadpoles have grown on a bit - there's absolute tonnes of them. The little loch holds a considerable amount of newts as well :2thumb:


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

none in my pond yet but it was still icy last week :devil: ive usually got loads by now . ive not even seen the frogs yet that usually haunt my back garden


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Went up to what used to be a reservoir today to see if there was anything yet, and Holy Mother Of God!!!! There was toads everywhere - proper getting their jig on. There was mucho :flrt::flrt: in the air, lol. Poor female toads trying to make it to the water with up to five males attached .
Found a couple of frogs as well and, best of all, some newts :2thumb:. No signs of spawn in the water though, but surely that's just a matter of time.
Will have to go up there again tomorrow and take the camera. That was a serious amount of toads!


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

I work at thorpe park and there's been loads of spawn in the ponds for weeks now, so will soon have to watch where i'm walking :lol2:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Pics as promised:









This pair had found a little quiet spot in the grass 









Just.......:lol2: That's one popular girl - she must be stunning 









Was lucky enough to see a few of these little guys as well


----------

